# Lost 9’ SGG Cataract Oar on Colorado by pyrite campground



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)

1


----------



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)

Bump… as water goes up and so do
Flows, maybe we will get lucky?


----------



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)

Anyone find an oar yet? 😛🤬😝


----------



## sunshinesallie (Apr 26, 2018)

Rowinghighsittinglow said:


> Anyone find an oar yet? 😛🤬😝


what color is it?


----------



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)

Black wrope wrapped


----------



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Rowinghighsittinglow (May 11, 2021)

Rowinghighsittinglow said:


> We lost and oar this past Sunday on the Colorado River on the rapid above pyrite campground… between rancho and two bridges …. looked for a bit but being counter balanced it sunk. When water comes down we are guessing it will be noticeable and/or someone knocks it lose.
> 
> We had oar leashes one the other oar lol, but literally could find the second and said we will be ok…. Murphy!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridinghighsittinglow (Mar 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Ridinghighsittinglow (Mar 21, 2021)

If anything shows up this summer we will still pay a finders fee


----------

